# externer Arbeitsplatz VPN / ssh



## melmager (27. Januar 2012)

halli und hallo

Ich versuche grade ein Laptop der am Heimarbeitsplatz steht an ein Firmennetz anzubinden.

gebraucht werden im Prinzip nur 2 Ports - einmal Datenfreigabe und einmal SQL Server

Versuch VPN:
Ich habe eine Fritz-box in der Firma und auf dem Rechner eine Fritzfernzugang software.
Das Firmennetz hat natürlich was vergleichbares mir DYN Dns (sprich ich kann im Internet den Router über einen Namen erreichen.

Der Fernzugang über Fritz-Fernzugang ist genau einmal gegangen .. seit neusten wirft mir die Software mit dem Kommentar raus: Gegenstelle kann nicht erreicht werden
Stimmt aber nicht - ich habe ein Port offen mit dem ich mich per ssh in den Firmenserver einloggen kann - und im Moment weiss ich nicht warum der VPN Tunnel nicht mehr geht.

Jedenfalls hatte ich bei dem einemal wo es ging zugriff auf die freigebenen Verzeichnisse am Server - aber das Programm um das es mir geht nutzt einen Firebird SQL Server - und dass Programm konnte noch nicht mal einwandfrei gestartet werden - bzw blockte beim ersten zugriff - also schiebe ich das Problem mal auf die VPN Verbindung - scheinbar geht trotz VPN nicht meine SQL Anfragen raus ...
Ich dachte bis jetzt wenn eine VPN aufgebaut wird werden alle Ports die vom Client benötigt werden über den Tunnel geleitet - scheinbar ist es nicht so ? oder ?

hat da einer ne Idee zu ?

ne denkbare alternative ist ssh ...
fragt sich nur wie da Portforwarding machen 
zur erklärung: ich habe bei der Fritzbox ein belibigen port freigeschaltet und den umgeleitet auf den ssh port 22
wenn man ein port 22 nach aussen offen hat kann man sich über volle logs (portscan) freuen soviele Irre gibt es auf der Welt die nur ein loch suchen bei well know Ports . darum umgeleitet 
also mein ssh port ist auf ********? und nicht auf 22
login auf den server klappt auch wunderbar ...
mit ssh -p ******** mein.lustiger.server
die Beispiel mir Portforwarding die ich so gesehen habe gehen davon aus das man den normalen Port 22 nutzt
ssh -L 136:mein.lustiger.server:136 
geht also nicht
aber auch mein versuch
ssh -p ********? -L 8080:mein.lustiger.server:80 auch nicht .. da meckert er die syntax an

wenn das wenigstens gehen würde dann könnte ich zwei tunnel aufbauen für meine beiden ports die ich brauche ..

sprich wie macht man mit SSH ein Portforwarding wenn man SSH nicht auf port 22 hat ?


----------



## Vesquar (8. Februar 2012)

Zu den Fritzbox Sachen kann ich nicht viel sagen. Daher schweige ich lieber dazu.



melmager hat gesagt.:


> die Beispiel mir Portforwarding die ich so gesehen habe gehen davon aus das man den normalen Port 22 nutzt
> ssh -L 136:mein.lustiger.server:136
> geht also nicht
> aber auch mein versuch
> ...



ist das '?' beabsichtigt nach dem Port?
Eigentlich müsste es mit 
	
	
	



```
ssh -p 2222 -L 8080:mein.lustiger.server:80
```
Alternativ eben noch mit username@server am Ende, falls die Logindaten nicht identisch sind.


----------



## melmager (11. Februar 2012)

Vesquar hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich müsste es mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee leider ist die Kombination der Optionen -p und -L nicht möglich :-(
-L allein geht
-p allein geht auch


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (11. Februar 2012)

hey,

ist der Port auch zu deinem richtigen Laptop geforwarded? Bzw. ist die FritzBox in deiner Firma der erste Router zum Internet?

Ich denke mal, dass es bei euch erlaubt ist, eine VPN Verbindung herzustellen?!

mfg
bo


----------

